# More Candle Questions



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

shameless bump


----------



## Primo (May 23, 2006)

Chef

I have found it is easiest to just remelt the wax and pour it again.
I try to make sure I have enough to fill the mold with a small amount left over in the pouring pot, but this doesn't always work out so I make sure to have a couple of very small molds ready also just in case I run short on a larger candle.
The only time I have been able to add wax is right after the mold has been filled and starts to shrink a little, you can add a small amount then as this will not show on the outside of the candle.
I have also found that you can reuse the wic on the same size candle or a shorter candle of the same diameter.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, What kind of candles were they?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Molded candles like a star and a moon


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

One nice thing about candles,you just can't screw them up. Just remelt and repour, ya thats my moto.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

you have to remelt. once wax cools the next layer will just lay on top. save your pillar mold until the end and just pour a shorter one. this works great for us and gives us a variety of pillar squares and rounds heights and colors. get some color chips if you have not already. we started with just the natural color but now sell alot of colors.


----------

